# Is Your Chicken Turning Out Less than Orthodox?



## Smeagol (Jul 13, 2020)

Has your chicken thigh love life been a little stale? Time to mix things up! Found a new “go too” dry rub for grilled chicken thighs. Now not only do my little girls and wife love it, but we have also tested on 2 other families so far and the outcome have been the same “That’s GOOD Chicken!”

I like the rub because it serves as the only seasoning we use on chicken (no additional salt or pepper needed). We brine the thighs for 1-2 hours in a water/salt/rosemary liquid. Then, simply cover the meat with the blend very generously and pat it on. The longer you leave to marry before the cook the better. If you do thighs, remember to partially separate the skin to get some rub under the skin as well. Get that skin crispy on the grill.









Killer Bee Honey Rub


Add the perfect sweetness to your next backyard barbecue with Kosmo's signature honey BBQ rub. Whether you're grilling for a panel of judges or your hometown sweetheart, our Killer Bee rub will take any meat to the next level. Try it with chicken, pork, and more. Order yours today!




kosmosq.com





You will not regret it. Take your chicken thighs to the next level! Now my girls always ask “can we have some Honey Killer Bee!” This is not a paid ad

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jul 13, 2020)

I needed this, thanks G.


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 13, 2020)

Jeri Tanner said:


> I needed this, thanks G.


Your welcome. The first and hardest step is admitting your chicken has a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eoghan (Jul 13, 2020)

I have a rooster scheduled for 'the chair' having 'drawn blood' any suggestions on making him tender?


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 13, 2020)

@Eoghan 

Try that brine solution. It has helped our bird be tender, moist, and good salt penetration. Cover the bird in water add salt and rosemary (to your liking). Sugar also helps, but I leave that out for diet reasons. You can do 2 hours or overnight. Then dry it and rub it with your own Scottish seasonings!

Of course you could always debone it and make a nice tender rooster purée


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 13, 2020)

Tip: If your bird has the skin on....ALWAYS pull the skin back and add additional seasoning directly to the meat (breast, drumsticks, and thighs). Failing to do so makes for tasty skin and tasteless meat.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jul 13, 2020)

I have blamed everybody but the chicken.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jul 13, 2020)

What? No Murder Hornet Spicy?


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 13, 2020)

RPEphesian said:


> What? No Murder Hornet Spicy?


No. This spice fixes something much more widespread than COVID-19. Its okay Jake, your welcome here, this is a safe space for those who have been mistreating their chicken dinners.


----------



## PezLad (Jul 13, 2020)

Brine, salt, white and black pepper, MSG, egg powder and milk powder, fine flour, and deep pressure cooker; former KFC cook. Air fryers are fantastic, get all the grease at the bottom, moistens, flavors and smokes the chicken.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 13, 2020)

PezLad said:


> Brine, salt, white and black pepper, MSG, egg powder and milk powder, fine flour, and deep pressure cooker; former KFC cook. Air fryers are fantastic, get all the grease at the bottom, moistens, flavors and smokes the chicken.


Well well well.... my my my:

1. https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/kfc-cheeto-chicken-sandwich.98688/page-2#post-1207374

2. https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/kfc-donut-chicken-sandwich.99369/

3. Popeyes Spicy Chicken Sandwich still the best!!!!!!!


----------



## PezLad (Jul 13, 2020)

Looks very good; i am surprised someone has not invented a pressurized air fryer, that gives the same taste and texture as a commercial pressure cooker, considering that people are more health conscious these days, namely those oil radicals which destroy the brain (sorry to burst the bubble).


----------



## Jonathan95 (Jul 13, 2020)

G said:


> Tip: If your bird has the skin on....ALWAYS pull the skin back and add additional seasoning directly to the meat (breast, drumsticks, and thighs). Failing to do so makes for tasty skin and tasteless meat.



I usually do a mix of butter, bacon fat, chopped rosemary and thyme. Mix those up and rub it under the skin. Phenomenal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwright82 (Jul 14, 2020)

Orthodox...heresy I say......but it sounds good. Can't wait to try. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jul 14, 2020)

If my chicken held less than orthodox views I read the WCF to it and try to change its mind. If that did not work I would a synod have it declared a heretic and throw it on the grill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

